# Generic Anime Fight Thread #1 Classic Akatsuki vs The Ten Espada



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jul 15, 2020)

Generic Anime Fight Thread or GAFT for short, is your generic anime fighting debate thread. If this does well, I might make more if I don't somehow get banned or suspended first. Here are the rules before we begin. 
1. Akatsuki can see the Espada.
2. Chakra = Reiatsu
3. Espada cannot fly.
4. The Espada cannot use Resurreccion.
5. Itachi can use his Perfect Susanoo but it may weaken and/or kill him.
6. There is no Juubito/Obito Uchiha with Rinnegan/Sage of Six Paths.
2 Rounds of Fighting
The Espada get
0. Yammy Llargo
1. Coyote Starrk
2. Barragan Louisenbarn
3. Tiel Hallibel
4. Ulquiorra Cifer
5. Nnoitra Gilga
6. Grimmjow Jaegarjaquez
7. Zommari Rureaux
8. Szayelaporro Granz
9. Aaroniero Arruruerie

The Akatsuki get
1. Deidara
2. Hidan
3. Kakuzu
4. Sick Itachi
5. Kisame
6. Konan
7. Sasori
8. Tobi (The funny one with the sharingan, not the OP one with all the hax.)
9. White Zetsu

In round 2 the Espada get Kaname Tosen and Gin Ichimaru and the Akatsuki get Orochimaru and Pain.


----------

